# New Entry Rules for Canada to be announced



## Keata (Feb 15, 2022)

OTTAWA (Reuters) - Canada is going to ease entry for fully vaccinated international travelers starting on March 1 as COVID-19 cases decline, allowing a rapid antigen test for fully vaccinated travelers instead of a molecular one, a government source said.

The new measures, which include dropping compulsory testing on entry, are due to be announced later on Tuesday. Canada will also drop testing requirements for fully vaccinated Canadians who make short trips - less than 72 hours - abroad, the source said.

The global travel advisory for Canadians is also being changed. Previously the government recommended against all non-essential travel, and now it is only urging citizens to take precautions.


----------



## Keata (Feb 15, 2022)

Keata said:


> OTTAWA (Reuters) - Canada is going to ease entry for fully vaccinated international travelers starting on March 1 as COVID-19 cases decline, allowing a rapid antigen test for fully vaccinated travelers instead of a molecular one, a government source said.
> 
> The new measures, which include dropping compulsory testing on entry, are due to be announced later on Tuesday. Canada will also drop testing requirements for fully vaccinated Canadians who make short trips - less than 72 hours - abroad, the source said.
> 
> The global travel advisory for Canadians is also being changed. Previously the government recommended against all non-essential travel, and now it is only urging citizens to take precautions.



Didn't refresh my feed and see that this was already posted!  Sorry


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 16, 2022)

Wonder how this will affect one-way cruises from Alaska to Vancouver...
And wonder how my DH and I will be affected flying into YVR, driving from there to a Birch Bay WA timeshare for a week, returning to Vancouver and going from there to the Canadian Rockies. Don't suppose a self-administered test would suffice, but perhaps the video monitored one would. Most problematic would be having to find 2 or more in-person test site. PITA.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 16, 2022)

Duplicate


----------



## AJCts411 (Feb 16, 2022)

The devil is in the details.  Very little is changed, PCR is not required but a rapid test will be...but this test must be administered by a health authority, not a take at home kind.  Airports will still have what is called random testing...FYI at least 50% of our plane was randomly selected added to a lone of about 3to400 people...hours later...and there is NO automatic requirement to isolate.    My take it is all about supporting the propaganda of the goverment.   I'd be glad to post those details...


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 16, 2022)

AJCts411 said:


> Very little is changed, PCR is not required but a rapid test will be...but this test must be administered by a health authority, not a take at home kind.



No country has allowed SELF Testing with no proctoring, but there are many products available that offering proctoring of the test, those versions should be allowed.  I have not read the fine points, but I assume they will be.  I have used the Binax NOW HOME version test, which is proctored, to enter the US.  This is essentially the same test as the SELF version, but with the added proctoring to ensure you are indeed the person you say you are, and they observe YOU doing that test.


----------



## echino (Feb 16, 2022)

No major changes. This is the only notable one, but it's minor:

Travellers will now have the option of using a COVID-19 rapid antigen test result (taken the day prior to their scheduled flight or arrival at the land border or marine port of entry).

Note antigen tests must be done within 1 day of entry to Canada. Molecular tests could be done within 72 hours.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 16, 2022)

I for one am reasonably happy with the changes.  Yes there is still a test but it will be much cheaper than the PCR test. Also how I interpreted the random testing is that it will be testing less people than now. When the government brought in the random testing at the airport their goal was 100% to be tested from all locations other than the US. Don't get me started on exempting people coming from the US when the numbers in the US have consistently been higher than in Canada. We have a long weekend trip planned to Seattle to use us an Alaska airlines voucher that we got due to covid. If they were still forcing the PCR test we were just going to take the loss of the airfare. It may not be totally back to normal but it is a significant step.  We went to Mexico in early December before they recommended against travelling but after they put in the random testing. Of course we got randomly selected.   Some people had to wait several days for their test results. The new change means you do not need to quarantine while you wait for the results.


----------



## moonstone (Feb 16, 2022)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Most problematic would be having to find 2 or more in-person test site. PITA.



If you need a rapid test in Canada, most major drug stores (Shoppers Drug Mart, Rexall) as well as Costco will do a rapid test.  DD took this a little while ago at our local Costco. 
Costco looks like the cheapest. DD's test at Rexall was $30. to fly to the USA in Dec.

~Diane


----------



## AJCts411 (Feb 17, 2022)

Don't know what an acceptable rapid test twill cost you.  But, just returned from Roatan, PCR test $70.00 USD, heard it was 40.00 for a USA rapid test.  The rest of the "new" arrival situation...smoke and mirrors...don;t want to go all political lol.


----------



## Keata (Feb 17, 2022)

Having come back from Cancun this month it would have cost us $30 CDN vs $105CDN for the PCR for each of us.  I have used Costco twice for the rapid antigen to go to the US.  Cheap, seamless and fast.  You do need to reserve online though.


----------



## SDawn (Feb 19, 2022)

I hope they bring back the no testing required for land border crossings under 72 hours.  Heck even under 24 hours!  I can't imagine how difficult it's been for those in border towns with family just across a bridge that they can't see easily without a big expense.


----------



## jabberwocky (Feb 19, 2022)

SDawn said:


> I hope they bring back the no testing required for land border crossings under 72 hours.  Heck even under 24 hours!  I can't imagine how difficult it's been for those in border towns with family just across a bridge that they can't see easily without a big expense.


I just hope they get rid of the testing period for US/Canada trips. It is no longer relevant given that transmission is occurring on both sides of the border.


----------

